
WeFollow.com: Kevin Rose creates Twitter Directory - rogercosseboom
http://wefollow.com/
======
ojbyrne
Once upon a time, Kevin was not actually an asshole and would give credit to
the people who did the work. Perhaps because of me, but more likely because of
several years of advice from true assholes, he has risen to the occasion, and
now says he "created" this site, when in fact I can 100% guarantee he paid
others to do the actual work. Kevin couldn't write a line of code or build an
html page to save his life.

~~~
rokhayakebe
If a guy who couldnt write a line of code or build an html page was able to
get a startup up and running, raise funds, create one of the top destination
site on the net, changed the way we consume news, and be worth millions only a
few months after having an idea...then Bravo to him. You got paid, and noone
had a gun to your head to do the work.

The beautiful part of this is that you can always go ahead and give us a new
way to share news. Digg just scratched the surface.

~~~
khangtoh
It might seem a little too ranting if you are unaware of who ojbyrne is but
this will help bring more light into the picture.
<http://owenbyrne.com/resume/>

------
indiejade
The Internet used to be a nice place for nerds to hide. Every day, we're
losing turf to this . . . this narcissists' playground; wefollow.com is
further evidence of the decay. Even the once-hallowed niche of geekdom is
being overrun by zero-sum games of self-perpetuating egomaniacs who are
entirely too obsessed with this concept of having "followers".

------
poutine
It's a list of twitter users sorted by follower count.

Therefore it just reinforces the existing popular users and doesn't expose you
to interesting and new people.

Stupid-wank-fest.

~~~
TweedHeads
Business model: none.

Life expectancy: one week.

~~~
socratees
You could be wrong. How about having paid twitter users on the front page, or
any other page as ad?. Just last week Jason Calacanis offered $250k to
twitter, if twitter puts his link on the front page. Once a traffic is
established,, not definitely $250k here, but even a few dollars from twitter
users for paid links would make him profit.

------
tlrobinson
I refuse to participate in what I call "forced viral" schemes. I'm not going
to spam my followers with essentially an advertisement for WeFollow just so I
can join it.

~~~
larrywright
Actually the majority of your followers wouldn't see it, only if they have the
users with the "show me replies to users I don't follow" setting enabled.

------
igorgue
Cool, but the effort is pretty capitalist, make the rich richer :), I rather
read a blog that suggest a twitter user every week that doesn't have 2000+
followers :), or maybe list the users that are more suggested in #followfriday

btw, follow me at: <http://twitter.com/i_tweet_only_with_my_friends>

~~~
sgrove
Hey, thought that was a pretty good idea for finding "rising stars". Seems
like it's been done <http://www.boxuk.com/followfriday/>

This obsession with large-scale followings seems rather pointless, but I do
enjoy seeing other developers or interesting people.

------
chanux
I really didn't like the concept from the moment I landed on the site. It's
like adding to the stinky concept of 'twitter suggestions'. Both make the flow
of twitter so unnatural. @barrackobama follower count is way natural than
@britneyspears counter.

------
goodkarma
LOL there are some people listed as "celebrities" that are definitely NOT
celebrities!

------
bhc3
This reminds me of Guy Kawasaki's AllTop

------
ridertech
currently, it doesn't seem to check back if your followers have increased.

------
TweedHeads
Browsing tags, I wonder why porn hasn't invaded twitter

------
SingAlong
Holy smokes!

I had a similar idea around a year back - to create a directory with links to
blogs and public pages of guys "who have done it" (internet celebs and
entrepreneurs).

WeFollow is cool.

